
Google brings six-second video previews to mobile search - Stanleyc23
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/18/google-brings-six-second-video-previews-to-mobile-search/
======
addi_vidwatch
If you'd like to show video previews on your website, by adding only one line
of Javascript, check [https://www.vid.watch](https://www.vid.watch). It
automatically generate video clips to all the videos on your site and shows
them on mouseover or autoplay. Works on all browsers and devices. Vid.Watch's
solution already serves millions of users

